# Intel SSD 910 Series PCIe 2.0



## hashime (Feb 25, 2016)

Hello

Will FreeBSD support this PCIe SSD?
http://ark.intel.com/products/67008/Intel-SSD-910-Series-400GB-12-Height-PCIe-2_0-25nm-MLC

And where would I be able to look that up myself?


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Feb 26, 2016)

hashime said:


> Will FreeBSD support this PCIe SSD?
> http://ark.intel.com/products/67008/Intel-SSD-910-Series-400GB-12-Height-PCIe-2_0-25nm-MLC


The driver download page offers drivers for Windows which seem to be generic LSI SAS2 MPT drivers (per the .inf file in the downloaded file). So it may be detected by the FreeBSD mfi(4), mps(4), mpt(4) or similar drivers. A quick grep(1) of the mfi(4) driver source shows a variety of PCI IDs in common with the Intel driver's Windows .inf file.

A 3rd-party review site has a picture of an LSI SAS2008 controller chip, which would make it a mps(4) device.

However, any Intel-specific utilities (there seems to be a "toolbox", for example) won't be available for FreeBSD. I don't know if that would be a show-stopper for you or not.


> And where would I be able to look that up myself?


The list of supported devices for FreeBSD 10.2 is here. This list often lists controller chip models and/or boards from the chip manufacturer, and may not enumerate all of the equivalent boards from other manufacturers.

And the manufacturers of other boards tend to not document what chip is actually used in it - why would you buy their SuperWhizBang Hyper 10K (or whatever) if you knew it used the same controller chip you can get on a $50 board from eBay?


----------

